# Walther P99 fans



## Shipwreck

Besides Hal, Uncut and myself, who else here are P99 fans?


----------



## Reliable

If the AS version was still available I would be inclined to join the ranks. Its my understanding that the AS version is no longer being brought into the States.


----------



## stetson

*P99*

I don't have P99 but I have SW99 in 45 best damm trigger on pistol
I have ever owned! I like it better than my glock 17.


----------



## Hal8000

Reliable, you apparently can still get the AS model from http://www.carlwalther.com/links.htm, although they are a bit pricey...

I have had very good success with previously owned P99's (something to consider)... Don't get the free stuff like Shipwreck does however...


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I have the compact A/S and the SW99. Looking for another new, fullsize A/S - only, I don't want to order w/o seeing it 1st.

Best gun design I have ever shot. I personally shoot it better than the 1911 platform. That's why I've decided to not buy anymore $1000+ 1911s. P99 is all I need


----------



## hberttmank

Yes, I am a fan of the P99. Mine has been 100% reliable, has a decent trigger and great ergonomics. Mine is in 9mm with the conventional DA/SA trigger.


----------



## Hal8000

Sure wish Walther would make it in a .45... :roll:

Hey Walther, take a hint!


----------



## Guest

*Walther fan here...*

*Have a P99 QA...if anything is underrated, it is this pistol...I suspect it has to do with the amount of advertising one sees in the gun rags....not very much.*


----------



## moses

*p-99*

I have a Walther p99 sa/da black all german interarms logo.I got at a small gun store .the story goes a guy got a DUI and its very costly in Penna. took it to the gun store for some cash. I got it for $340.00 out the door two ten round mags. I had to wait about Eight weeks for the box and other stuff Its chambered in 40S&W very accurate plus It shoots my lead handloads great. I got the little walther 22 not impressed sold it to a friend that really liked it. moses


----------



## Gixerman1000

Count me in

P99 in 40sw









P99 Y2K Commemorative in 9mm


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice gun 

Now that the site has been broken into sections, all of us regular guys who are into Walther know that the P99 is the best


----------



## awall

Reliable said:


> If the AS version was still available I would be inclined to join the ranks. Its my understanding that the AS version is no longer being brought into the States.


The P99 A/S is easy to find around here, Thas about the only P99's the gunshops have.

I am new to the P99c and I love it. Also have a Kimber Ultra CDP and a SA XD45. They are all great but when I go to the range I find myself shooting the P99c more than anything. I'm looking for a fourth auto pistol, anyone have any sugestions.


----------



## Hal8000

Yeah, the full sized P99, to go with your P99c...


----------



## Shipwreck

I agree - fullsize P99 - after that - an HK USP compact :-D


----------

